# Classico not heating up



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Came home from work this evening, switched on machine, 30 mins later and no pressure or hot water. The machine wasnt heating up at all.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you try it in another plug, or another appliance in the same plug?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Plug is fine. The machine switches on just doesn't heat up. I can get cold water from the group head just not the water tap


----------



## simon333 (Oct 30, 2014)

Could be the reset button/switch on the thermostat / element........hopefully?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately it does appear to be the element. There is a current going to and out of the switch to the element but the element does not heat at all


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Suggest you get hold of a multimeter, disconnect the element leads & check element itself.


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

Had the same issue with mine,it was the element/thermostat,replaced under warranty by Fracino


----------

